# halloween patents



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I found this site that has links to old Halloween patents.

This one is real interesting.

http://www.spookshows.com/patents/1937.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, now that human-faced pumpkin is downright creepy


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Pretty cool stuff


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Isn't there a P.E.T.A. group for Pumkins out there!!! Poor consticted JOL!
Lets form H.E.T.P. Haunters for the Ethical Treatment of Pumpkins!
No wait - we just carve em up & gut em anyways... 
False alarm, nothing to see here folks...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Screaming!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's kind of creepy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

It would be ok if she wasn't standing next to it... she is what makes it creepy. imho.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And he wanted to patent that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great find. Thanks for sharing that cool link.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

that was cool, creepy but cool


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Creepy, I like it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That was cool as heck, i would never have imagined such a thing possible.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

One of the seed catalogs had a similar product several years ago. The mold was clear and bolted around a goard. As it grew it filled the voids and the face stayed. They were expensive, I think about $30.00. It is probably why it disapeared.


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Haunted Bayou,COOL thanx for sharing!!!!! I am seriously thinking of trying to make a mold to grow the pumpkin in!!!!! Hey the Japenese grow square watermelons using the same idea..a ******* gal can try the pumpkin idea!!! LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are welcome. 

I would think you could mold it into pretty much anything. Post a pic if you succeed.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What he really needed to grow was real eyebrows on that girl.


----------

